# beans



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.simonpanrucker.com/beans.html


----------



## footfoe (Feb 6, 2010)

lynx plot


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lynx plot



woops...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

lose


----------

